# Tut mask makes them move out!



## Gladtobemom (Aug 2, 2013)

I send a lot of letters to my villagers . . . usually with presents.  
Savannah was happy, I'd chatted with her and done all the things she'd asked.   

Sent the King Tut Head Mask thing to Savannah (the Zebrah) and she suddenly moved out!  

She said she was moving out the next day and was already packed, that it was just getting too weird around here for her and she needed to move on.  

I checked . . . yep, boxes.   My daughter came and got her to move to Leaf.   The very next day, her house was gone.  

Has anyone else had this happen?  

If the Tut mask is what did it, then it's nothing I've heard of before.

-------------------------------
List of tries noted in this thread.
Savannah      Normal     Moved (things are getting too weird around here)
Spork         Lazy          Stayed (loved it and sent reply with gift)


----------



## catman_ (Aug 2, 2013)

That's strange.  and creepy


----------



## Spamus (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to hear of other people testing this. I really doubt it's anything but coincidence though.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2013)

It's coincidence.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's coincidence.



You know this how?


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll try this and get back to you guys!


----------



## Jay (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG I need to try this on Clay who I've been trying to kick out for almost a year (TT)


----------



## Gladtobemom (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't want her to move out.   I like the horses, and it was totally cute how she would shove her nose in the apple trees.   

If it was a coincidence, it was a sudden one . . . all the other move outs have given me a date.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 2, 2013)

If this is true, yay! But I firmly believe it's completely random who moves out. Your best friend can be moving out every week and your arch enemy sits in their house plotting their next move for 4 months. -_-


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 2, 2013)

I suddenly have the urge to get unlucky...


----------



## th8827 (Aug 2, 2013)

Any TTers confirm or deny this?


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 2, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> If this is true, yay! But I firmly believe it's completely random who moves out. Your best friend can be moving out every week and your arch enemy sits in their house plotting their next move for 4 months. -_-



This is what I experienced when I wanted Eugene to move... I believe it was just a coincidence, but I'll try it if the Mask will ever be sold at my Ables again.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 2, 2013)

It just worked for me


----------



## ioukta (Aug 2, 2013)

talisheo said:


> It just worked for me



oh my people keep trying !! lol


----------



## Spamus (Aug 2, 2013)

Tested it. Sadly no cigar.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Aug 2, 2013)

I just realized, before she left, Savannah put the Tut mask up for sale in Re-Tail.   Interesting.


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 2, 2013)

Now I know what to do to get rid of a _certain someone_ that totally ruined my dream layout...


----------



## intropella (Aug 2, 2013)

Really? I'll test it out and let you guys know.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 2, 2013)

I really want this to work. I have to get rid of an animal that put their house where my cafe is supposed to be.


----------



## BlueLeafeon (Aug 2, 2013)

Suddenly wishing I had bought that king tut mask when I saw it. Then I could order it from the catalog and test this on Tangy.


----------



## Tulip (Aug 2, 2013)

I really think that it's probably coincidence but hey, it's an interesting theory.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone tested this? I want this to work really badly!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 2, 2013)

Walker said:


> Has anyone tested this? I want this to work really badly!



some people tested it and someone made it work.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

can you catalog the mask? IF SO LET ME BUY LIKE 10 LOL


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 2, 2013)

Farobi said:


> some people tested it and someone made it work.



Thank you, my King Tut mask is ready to go to 6 villagers!


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 2, 2013)

Ermagerd I need a Tut mask now!!! O:<


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> Ermagerd I need a Tut mask now!!! O:<





do u have one? I just ordered a few and sending it out now to try it out! ill update if it works


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 2, 2013)

MamaMyers said:


> do u have one? I just ordered a few and sending it out now to try it out! ill update if it works



Yeah I do C: Thanks though! I gotta decide who I'll try it on xD


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

sorry to let you all down! just sent the mask to spork and he loved it lol sent me a nice ltter and gift..in the letter I sent him i even told him to move out lol nope damn and I ordered a few too lol at 12k a mask


----------



## Burumun (Aug 2, 2013)

Farobi said:


> some people tested it and someone made it work.



Yes, but it didn't work for another person who tested it.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 2, 2013)

this is weird, I just tried it again and it worked again. Maybe I am just having freaky lucky?


----------



## th8827 (Aug 2, 2013)

Burumun said:


> Yes, but it didn't work for another person who tested it.



Did the other person have another villager who was in the middle of the moving process? That might interfere with the results...


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 2, 2013)

talisheo said:


> this is weird, I just tried it again and it worked again. Maybe I am just having freaky lucky?



I can't wait for tomorrow, I hope to Animal Crossing that Flo moves out.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe it's certain villagers/personalities? idk


----------



## Fame (Aug 2, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> Maybe it's certain villagers/personalities? idk



yeah i was thinking this too


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

testing this with apple


----------



## fortune (Aug 2, 2013)

Omg apple is the cutest >:
Need to do this with Grizzly, Peck, Lolly, and Blaire :3


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

nope, didn't work


----------



## bubbleblib (Aug 2, 2013)

If this is true I am definitely going to send a mask to Hans, he...needs...to...GO! Also @ rivulet if you do get rid of Apple I know someone who would want her


----------



## th8827 (Aug 2, 2013)

th8827 said:


> Did the other person have another villager who was in the middle of the moving process? That might interfere with the results...



I thought of another possible reason. Maybe the villager needs to live in the town for a certain amount of time before they *can* move...

...Or he checked before the mail arrived.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

bubbleblib said:


> If this is true I am definitely going to send a mask to Hans, he...needs...to...GO! Also @ rivulet if you do get rid of Apple I know someone who would want her



Was hoping to trade her for something. Who is it, though?


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 2, 2013)

This has got to be the most interesting theory (it hasn't been _proven_ yet) in Animal Crossing I've ever heard! I like all of my villagers too much to make them move, but I'd be happy to give out a King Tut mask to anyone who needs it.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

I sent a mask to spork and he loved it


----------



## bubbleblib (Aug 2, 2013)

rivulet said:


> Was hoping to trade her for something. Who is it, though?



Ah it was fortune but she posted whilst I was typing xD


----------



## McMuffinburger (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a king tut mask i shall try this on tipper


----------



## Solar (Aug 2, 2013)

Will someone let me catalog it? I have, like, 6 villagers I need to GTFO

- - - Post Merge - - -

I MUST KNOW MORE RESULTS


----------



## Farobi (Aug 2, 2013)

Doesn't this also bring bad luck or something? I'm gonna try this out on Bob and Kiki. (jk lol)


As a side note I'm selling some masks in my shop. (shameless self-promoting ftw).


----------



## Jay (Aug 2, 2013)

anyone have any masks I can buy? lol


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, for those who are getting it work, maybe post who it was and personality? That could possibly have something to do with it.


----------



## Datsu (Aug 2, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if you sent a tut mask to Ankha. 
Maybe she would evolve.


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

Datsu said:


> I wonder what would happen if you sent a tut mask to Ankha.
> Maybe she would evolve.



omg


----------



## rivulet (Aug 2, 2013)

Datsu said:


> I wonder what would happen if you sent a tut mask to Ankha.
> Maybe she would evolve.



ily


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 2, 2013)

Are people really gullible enough to believe some coincidence omg


----------



## Solar (Aug 2, 2013)

Datsu said:


> I wonder what would happen if you sent a tut mask to Ankha.
> Maybe she would evolve.



I just died OMG.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Aug 2, 2013)

Pretty sure this is false. From all the testing I've done in the past, moves out are selected by random. The animal gives you a five day notice, but if you're actively TTing, not talking a lot to the animals, or making sure your favorite animals are outside to give you a chance to ping you, it's hard to tell otherwise. This theory could be plausible if the move trigger happened the following day. However, seeing how she was already packed up the following day, she was already selected in the past. Unfortunately.

That said, Ankha actually enjoys receiving this on her birthday. I've sent this to her in the mail as a present because it was listed on her favorite gift list on Thonky. She enjoyed it very much, and Vic was my move prompt the last two since giving it to her.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Aug 2, 2013)

Nothing in any of the games has ever made a villager move out. It's completely random. If we declared that every coincidence made them move out we'd have threads with "OMG talking to villagers makes villagers move!"


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Aug 2, 2013)

Most likely an eerie coincidence, but it would be cool if there was a King Tut Mask Curse in the code!



Scribbler397 said:


> I really want this to work. I have to get rid of an animal that put their house where my cafe is supposed to be.


 Check this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jIuEm8Bq9I

Someone posted that in the Villager giveaway thread, and it's actually pretty helpful.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

Kurisu1701 said:


> Most likely an eerie coincidence, but it would be cool if there was a King Tut Mask Curse in the code!
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> ...



Can I ask for a condensed version? A thirteen minute YouTube video isn't going to go over well 



Spoiler



at work.


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Can I ask for a condensed version? A thirteen minute YouTube video isn't going to go over well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essentially the video is saying best way to get rid of them is by ignoring them entirely, ONLY introduce yourself, and after a week of ignoring them, they should move. And if it's too late, you can make a new villager, and after introducing yourself to all the villagers, ignore the one you want to move with the new character, and after a week they should move. 

Though, the information I was most interested in was two bits of the Friendship Quest info he stated:
1. A villager will try to move if you're getting close to being best friends so that you don't get the picture.
2. Smacking a villager doesn't make them move. lol

In the middle of testing it myself.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait, you also have to introduce yourself to the one you want gone? For the time being I'm giving Paula the most silent of silent treatments. I hope she picks up on that. I haven't spoken to her once yet.

EDIT: nevermind, I read your post wrong. My initial interpretation was correct, I think.


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

def does NOT work. I sent the tut again to spork, if anything it only prolonged him being here longer 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kurisu1701 said:


> Essentially the video is saying best way to get rid of them is by ignoring them entirely, ONLY introduce yourself, and after a week of ingoring them, they should move. And if it's too late, you can make a new villager, and after introducing yourself to all the villagers, ignore the one you want to move with the new character, and after a week they should move.
> 
> Though, the information I was most interested in was two bits of the Friendship Quest info he stated:
> 1. A villager will try to move if you're getting close to being best friends so that you don't get the picture.
> ...



really?? (about the picture thing) dang


----------



## McMuffinburger (Aug 2, 2013)

Well I just tried it and I sent it to tipper I checked and she put it in her house, however rowan just asked me to move...its still seems random to me who knows doesnt hurt to try it


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 2, 2013)

Kurisu1701 said:


> Essentially the video is saying best way to get rid of them is by ignoring them entirely, ONLY introduce yourself, and after a week of ignoring them, they should move. And if it's too late, you can make a new villager, and after introducing yourself to all the villagers, ignore the one you want to move with the new character, and after a week they should move.
> 
> Though, the information I was most interested in was two bits of the Friendship Quest info he stated:
> 1. A villager will try to move if you're getting close to being best friends so that you don't get the picture.
> ...



Fascinating! Thanks for the synopsis- I will try this fairly soon, I think.


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Wait, you also have to introduce yourself to the one you want gone? For the time being I'm giving Paula the most silent of silent treatments. I hope she picks up on that. I haven't spoken to her once yet.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, I read your post wrong. My initial interpretation was correct, I think.



I would watch the video as well. XD If you don't wan't to watch the ENTIRE video, skip to *3:40*.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 2, 2013)

Kurisu1701 said:


> I would watch the video as well. XD If you don't wan't to watch the ENTIRE video, skip to *3:40*.



I actually did watch it, but your post made me confuse myself


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 2, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> Well I just tried it and I sent it to tipper I checked and she put it in her house, however rowan just asked me to move...its still seems random to me who knows doesnt hurt to try it



yup I tried twice  I am just going to ignore spork! I just got olivia and I am sooo happy! I have like 4 cats now haha and I hate cats in real life.


----------



## Venomothballs (Aug 2, 2013)

You said you sent it to Savannah? Her least favorite clothing style is Historical, which is what the King Tut Mask is... Maybe there's something in the code about being more likely to move out if you send them their least favorite clothing style.


----------



## Solar (Aug 2, 2013)

I've watched the video and the method works well for me! The animals I ignore tend to move out quicker than the ones I talked to.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Aug 2, 2013)

Can we keep track of which times it works and doesn't work . . . which villager it is.  I'll update the top post.


----------



## th8827 (Aug 2, 2013)

I gave it to Mira... and she did not move out of my front yard.

To be fair, Camofrog asked to move yesterday (I said no). I think that there is a cooldown before villagers can move.


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Aug 2, 2013)

Keep your King Tut masks for the river glitch.

There is a video on yotube demonstrating the technique. 

It works. It took several attempts but I was able to walk in the river.


----------



## Pickles (Aug 3, 2013)

I sent it to Harry the horrible hippo this morning. I'll see tomorrow if he moves.  I included it in a letter that said "Get out!" LOL Oh how I wish they could REALLY understand the letters!! 

On another note, I had NO clue that they had favorite and hated gifts! I need to look that up! Thanks!


----------



## unravel (Aug 3, 2013)

Farobi said:


> some people tested it and someone made it work.



Looks interesting... I will try this on Benedict


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe it has to do with what the character likes? I remember seeing it somewhere that sending them things they didn't like would make them leave, so maybe some characters don't like the Tut Mask because it's not their style?

If I sent this to Lionel (first I need to get it..), will that make him leave? Has anyone tried it on him?


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 3, 2013)

time to kick phil out!


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tried it on Ed, it didn't work. Oddly enough he hates "old" things. I guess I'll have to wait out another day or something....


----------



## Pickles (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, Harry didn't move. In fact, no reaction at all. He didn't even reply to my letter. Dork.  LOL


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 4, 2013)

I sent this to Maple and well, now she has some new decoration lol..


----------



## rivulet (Aug 4, 2013)

I tested this on Apple, she didn't decide to move for another two weeks or so (TT'd) but that was probably because I was ignoring her


----------



## Megalomancer (Aug 13, 2013)

Check out this link

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/

It says the liked and disliked style of every villager.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

If this is a coincidence, well things like this happen. But it could be a glitch, or something like that. I should try that sometime, i'm not taking any sides here. :3


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 14, 2013)

Didn't work. I sent the mask to Clyde, he didn't move. Just sent me the same old letter you'd usually get, "thanks for writing me!" blah. And no gift in return either, spent 12,000 bells for nothing..


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 14, 2013)

coincidence tried it on wart jr he loved it


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 14, 2013)

Too bad.  Might as well still try this on Mallary if I ever get my hands on a mask.


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

You're right, this doesn't work. Sorry for the let down :L


----------



## Megalomancer (Aug 28, 2013)

I know how this works! Savannah hates Historical items. I determined that Beau hates Robo Furniture. I sent him a Robo Clock and 20 minutes later, he told me he was moving out in a few days.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 28, 2013)

matthew8367 said:


> I know how this works! Savannah hates Historical items. I determined that Beau hates Robo Furniture. I sent him a Robo Clock and 20 minutes later, he told me he was moving out in a few days.



But they don't get the letters you send them until the next morning lol


----------



## Megalomancer (Aug 28, 2013)

Not true, Pete mails them out at 9 AM and 5 PM. I sent the letter at around 4:50.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ooh, didn't know he sends them out at 5 too, I knew about 9am which is what I meant by the next morning haha


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 29, 2013)

I read about that somewhere before... Someone sent a Tut mask and they moved out, but when they tried it again on another character it didn't work.
I also that there's a list on Thonky with different things each villager likes and dislikes to receive for their birthdays, but if you send them something they dislike it might make them want to move! 
YUP! Here it is. It might work, it might not.

EDIT: Didn't see the other pages before I posted. Forum sin #1.


----------



## Filly (Aug 29, 2013)

matthew8367 said:


> I know how this works! Savannah hates Historical items. I determined that Beau hates Robo Furniture. I sent him a Robo Clock and 20 minutes later, he told me he was moving out in a few days.



Mystery solved.  I was just about to suggest this.  I'm amazed just sending someone furniture they don't like is so effective.  Going to try this out on Big Top ASAP.

If the Tut Mask had a higher success rate I was going to propose it was something about the mask itself... anyone notice how when you put it on, it makes a kind of creepy noise?  I haven't noticed that on other clothing pieces before.  The reality is far less interesting, haha.


----------



## kimmy27 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm trying to move out Pango, I'll try to give her sporty stuff today  I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## beffa (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome! May send my villagers stuff they don't like to move them out! Thanks


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 29, 2013)

I need to test this later on. I want Moose gone so he will get a few presents with Modern Items in them. >: D


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 29, 2013)

Filly said:


> Mystery solved.  I was just about to suggest this.  I'm amazed just sending someone furniture they don't like is so effective.  Going to try this out on Big Top ASAP.
> 
> If the Tut Mask had a higher success rate I was going to propose it was something about the mask itself... anyone notice how when you put it on, it makes a kind of creepy noise?  I haven't noticed that on other clothing pieces before.  The reality is far less interesting, haha.


Zthe zap clothing makes a really cool noise.
Not sure about any other clothing


How do you know what stuff they dislike?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 29, 2013)

I must send Curt stuff he hates right away


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

I can only find the items they like.  Where's the items they *DON'T* like?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 29, 2013)

I assume people are using this: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/
There you can see what styles they dislike.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I assume people are using this: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/
> There you can see what styles they dislike.



Now I just feel dumb.  I looked sloppily at the chart.  I saw two likes and a favorite color.  -_-  Thanks for getting me to take a second look.  lol


----------



## Cubby (Aug 29, 2013)

Point me in the right direction, but I don't see where the thonky guide lists their dislikes.


----------



## Snow (Aug 29, 2013)

Cubby said:


> Point me in the right direction, but I don't see where the thonky guide lists their dislikes.



It's the second style listed. the first style is their fave, the 2nd is what they don't like.


----------



## Rainy Day (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent Cyrano and Gaudi Lizard. He pinged me...to change his catch-phrase. I will try again.


----------

